# Now playing list deleting priority.



## daavo (Feb 22, 2007)

The fact is there are certain shows we record that that we really don't care if we ever get to see them. For example, as noted in my previous suggestion above I always have a stack of Law & Orders in my now playing list.  I probably saw them already or if I haven't it will be on again soon. As such, I would rather have any of my Law and Orders be deleted before any non-Law and Order show regardless of when I initially recorded them. There should be a feature which prioritizes deletions or something like "always delete this program first". That way my thirty episodes of Futurama won't push the season finale of whatever off the now playing list.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Best I can suggest is to change the recordings to "Keep Until I delete".
Its proven this works.


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

daavo said:


> The fact is there are certain shows we record that that we really don't care if we ever get to see them... I would rather have any of my Law and Orders be deleted before any non-Law and Order show regardless of when I initially recorded them. There should be a feature which prioritizes deletions or something like "always delete this program first". That way my thirty episodes of Futurama won't push the season finale of whatever off the now playing list.


Try setting you season passes for Law and order to something low, like 1, 2 or 3 - It will delete them to the "Recently Deleted Folder" and if your looking for something they will be stored in there. Then, just think of the "Recently Deleted Folder" as the first delete folder.


----------

